# Neues Premium Feature



## Gohstrider (7. März 2008)

Liebes Buffed Team,

mir fehlt (was am Anfang bei Blasc üblich wahr) die Bilder zu den Waffen (unter dem Blasc Text) , das könnte man ja als Premium Gimik einbauen, was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Dalmus (7. März 2008)

Gute Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur das falsche Forum. *g*
Wird aber bestimmt ins richtige (Meinungs-Forum) verschoben früher oder später. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellringer (7. März 2008)

Auf alle Fälle!

Die Bilder wären eine sehr nette Funktion für Premiummitglieder.
Bisher bin ich immer auf wowhead ausgewichen um Bilder zu sehen.

Zwar wird das ein relativ großer Administrativer aufwand die Bilder reinzustellen, technisch allerdings sehr gut möglich.

Grüße


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2008)

Wir werden keine Premium-Features mehr für den Datenbank-Bereich anbieten. Zur Bildlichen Darstellung in der Datenbank gibt es bereits Pläne. Nur Geduld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (8. März 2008)

Ich bin auch eher dafür es ohne PremiumAcc zugänglich zu machen ^^

Ich mein, manche leute können sich halt nicht alles leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohstrider (8. März 2008)

Und für was ist der Premiun Account dann gut?


----------



## Foertel (9. März 2008)

Zum geld bezahlen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordLappen (13. März 2008)

Wenn nichts weiter für Premium geplant ist kann ich es auch kündigen.

- Style in myBuffed - nett - aber verzichtbar
- sqoops - brauch ich nicht
- Buffed Show einen Tag früher - echt - hab ich noch nichts gemerkt davon
- TS Channel - wer nutzt das? Echt eine Frage würde mich interessieren
- Buffed Mag als DL - nett - aber ich habs ja abonniert
- Buffed Text chat - wer nutzt das? Auch hier würde es mich interessieren

Die Downloadfunktion würde mir fehlen aber ansonsten...

Wenn dann sonst nichst weiter geplant ist - ist der Mehrwert zu gering als das es sich lohnen würde 36€ dafür zu auszugeben.


----------



## Gohstrider (13. März 2008)

@ Lordappen    Ganz meiner Meinung du sprichst mir aus der Seele, denn das einzige was mich angetörnt hat waren die Minimaps neben den Quests, und warum den Ts Channel nutzen wenn man Teamspeak hat.....Buffed sollte lieber sagen was sie für die Premiumnutzer plant...dann könnte man sich zuminest auf was freuen.....zb. Blasc ohne Werbung, wär recht nett weil auf die hab ich keinen Bock....aber das sollte dann nicht das einzige Feature sein


----------



## HobbyTwinker (13. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Ich bin auch eher dafür es ohne PremiumAcc zugänglich zu machen ^^
> 
> Ich mein, manche leute können sich halt nicht alles leisten
> 
> ...


gesunde einstellung! warum gibts dann nicht porsche für alle? auch die kann nicht jeder zahlen.
ach ja, da war doch was: man hat kein anrecht auf einen porsche, nur weil ihn andere haben!


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2008)

Gohstrider schrieb:


> Buffed sollte lieber sagen was sie für die Premiumnutzer plant...



.. neben der öffentlichen Mitteilung, was wir alles Planen, schicken wir außerdem täglich Emails an unsere Mitbewerber, an welchen anderen neuen Projekte wir grad arbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> dann könnte man sich zuminest auf was freuen.....



Nachvollziehbarer Gedanke, aber wie oben (leider etwas ironisch) angeschnitten, veröffentlichen vorab nicht direkt, was wir bauen/planen. 



> zb. Blasc ohne Werbung



.. erhöht den Premium-Preis drastisch, weil die Verluste mindestens ausgeglichen werden müssen.


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2008)

Apropos Premium. Ich hatte dafür zwar keine Zeit, aber aufgrund eines anderen Projektes, mussten wir vorhin an den alten mybuffed-Funktionen rumschrauben. In diesem Zuge, haben wir im PREMIUM-Tab Eurer Profile die Infos hinzugefügt, welche Abo-Form Ihr als Premium-User habt, wie lange das Abo noch läuft und wie Ihr es verlängern/kündigen könnt. 

Ich weiß, das hätte früher kommen müsse, aber bisher war das leider nicht im Zeitplan drin. :\


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Es gibt Sachen, die regen mich tierisch auf,
dazu gehört auch so etwas! "Ich sehs nicht ein
für etwas zu bezahlen, was ich sowieso 1 Tag
später gucken kann!" Super Einstellung! Die
Buffedshow wird nicht so nebenbei gemacht,
das kostet auch Geld und dennoch geht sie
jede Woche für euch online! Wenn es keine Premium-
User und/oder Abonnenten geben würde, wär
das alles gar nicht möglich, da könntet ihr nicht
jede Woche die Buffed-Show und den Buffed-Cast
sehen/hören! Ihr bekommt das alles und wollt
noch mehr? Weil ihr angeblich nichts geboten bekommt?
Da platzt mir der Kragen...


----------



## Heswald (13. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Apropos Premium. Ich hatte dafür zwar keine Zeit, aber aufgrund eines anderen Projektes, mussten wir vorhin an den alten mybuffed-Funktionen rumschrauben. In diesem Zuge, haben wir im PREMIUM-Tab Eurer Profile die Infos hinzugefügt, welche Abo-Form Ihr als Premium-User habt, wie lange das Abo noch läuft und wie Ihr es verlängern/kündigen könnt.




*pfeift* Dein Account ist aktiv bis zum: 	01.01.1970 *pfeift*


----------



## LordLappen (13. März 2008)

Wer diskreditiert denn die Buffed Mitarbeiter?

Hab ich jemand persönlich beleidigt?

Nur als Beispiel:

Zwei lesen eine Zeitung.

Einer bezahle ein anderer nicht - OK 

Der eine bezeugt in einem offenen Brief das er nicht ganz zufrieden darüber bin ist was als content als Gegenwert für seine Abo-Gebühren geboten wird. Nicht verwerfliches. 
Aber jetzt kommt "der andere" mit geplatzten Kragen weil er sich beschwert, und sagt ohne Euch gäbe es das alles nicht und bezahle weiter damit ich das alles kostenlos bekomme. Und überhaupt was willst du denn...

????

Ich machte lediglich eine Aufstellung des Inhaltes mit dem geworben wird und stellte MEINEN Nutzwert davon dar. Subjektiv und nicht allgemeingültig. 

Ich forderte nichts, sondern erlaubte mir die Frage was da noch kommen möge, um für mich eine Aboverlängerung zu rechtfertigen. Ich mag die Site, die Jungs (inkl. Mädels) aber es ist keine Gotteslästerung eines solche Frage zu stellen.

Freie Marktwirtschaft läuft übrigens so nicht Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Ich bezog mich einzig und allein darauf:


Gohstrider schrieb:


> Und für was ist der Premiun Account dann gut?


Wenn alle so denken würden, dann gäbs die Seite so nicht.




LordLappen schrieb:


> Der eine bezeugt in einem offenen Brief das er nicht ganz zufrieden darüber bin ist was als content als Gegenwert für seine Abo-Gebühren geboten wird. Nicht verwerfliches.
> *Aber jetzt kommt "der andere" mit geplatzten Kragen weil er sich beschwert, und sagt ohne Euch gäbe es das alles nicht und bezahle weiter damit ich das alles kostenlos bekomme. Und überhaupt was willst du denn...*





> und sagt ohne Euch gäbe es das alles nicht


Nein, ich meine ohne die Premium-User. 


> bezahle weiter damit *ich* das alles kostenlos bekomme.


Und wenn ich bezahle ist es 1. nicht kostenlos 
und 2. bekommen *andere* dadurch vieles kostenlos geboten,
Andere mit der Einstellung unseres TE's und die beschweren sich dann auch noch...


----------



## yanu23 (13. März 2008)

Es wird ja niemand gezwungen den Premium Account zu bezahlen.


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2008)

Heswald schrieb:


> *pfeift* Dein Account ist aktiv bis zum: 	01.01.1970 *pfeift*



Das wurde vom Abo-Dienstleister so eingetragen. Du hast deinen Premium-Account noch vor dem neuen System eröffnet. Da kommt es wohl noch zu Fehlern


----------



## Foertel (13. März 2008)

Du hast einen unlimitierten Premium-Account.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na denn, das könnt ihr ruhig so lassen xDDDDD


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Du hast einen unlimitierten Premium-Account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du? *g* Ich prüfe das Script morgen noch einmal. Bei allen Test-Accounts heute stimmten die Angaben eigentlich zu 100%. o.O

Edit: Grad nochmal nachgeschaut: Dein Premium ist noch recht frisch, das Script ist wohl noch nicht durchgerödelt, das die Daten entgültig einträgt. Deine Daten sollten demnächst korrekt angezeigt werden.


----------



## Kerindor (14. März 2008)

Gohstrider schrieb:


> Und für was ist der Premiun Account dann gut?



Die Frage stelle ich mir auch.

Der Premium Bereich bietet einem Lotro Spieler derzeit nichts. 
Blasc Support gibt es für Lotro nicht und die anderen Features sind mehr oder minder WoW bezogen.

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Foertel (14. März 2008)

Das ist natürlich schade, aber durchaus nachvollziehbar wenn man bedenkt das ein Grooooßteil der Buffed.Community WoW Spieler sind.

Villeicht wäre eine implementierung für zB lotro Chars auch möglich, aber man muss auch bedenken das die buffed Leute das ganze immernoch als Job machen und ja nicht nur soetwas, sondern auch die Zeitschrift etc etc etc.

Ich find das schon sehr gut das man zB von ZAM sogar noch ne Antwort bekommt wenn er eigentlich Feierabend hat, aer da dann AUCH  noch rumprogrammieren hat man wohl eher keine Lust zu, dementsprechend geht das halt nicht so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Meinung und ich habe den Premium Account auch obwohl e nicht sooo viele Vorteile bringt, weil ich buffed unterstützen wll, denn viel geld ist es ja nicht.


----------



## x3n0n (14. März 2008)

> Villeicht wäre eine implementierung für zB lotro Chars auch möglich, aber man muss auch bedenken das die buffed Leute das ganze immernoch als Job machen und ja nicht nur soetwas, sondern auch die Zeitschrift etc etc etc.


Eine Einbindung der HdRO Chars wie man es über den Blascprofiler und WoW kennt ist nicht möglich, da man in HdRO die Items nicht über die AddOn-Schnittstelle auslesen kann.


----------



## LordLappen (14. März 2008)

Ist schon lustig - wie im Forum die heissgeliebten Buffed-Mitarbeiter verehrt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei den Erklärungen warum wieso und weshalb mal was nicht geht - werden immer gleich passende Erklärungen geliefert - zudem gewinnt man den Eindruck Zam und Co. machen das als Hobby und gehen neben Buffed einer "normalen" Arbeit nach um ihr Geld zu verdienen, weil bei Buffed sind sie ja nur weil das Arbeitsklima so klasse ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohstrider (15. März 2008)

Ich möchte mich mal hier bedanken das Zam auf heikle fragen auch antwortet, aber das wir Buffed Premium User Buffed Finanzieren (@ Lurock) , das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie ZAM schon sagte...das wird alles über Werbung finanziert ...nicht mal der Premiumbereich wird ohne Werbung auskommen,da man sonst noch mehr zahlen müsste....so far


----------



## Kerindor (19. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Eine Einbindung der HdRO Chars wie man es über den Blascprofiler und WoW kennt ist nicht möglich, da man in HdRO die Items nicht über die AddOn-Schnittstelle auslesen kann.


Noch nicht Möglich muss man dazu sagen. Wage Ankündigungen zu dem Thema gibt es von Turbine schon. Und wenn man sich kommende Features wie gesockelte Waffen o.ä. anschaut, wird da wieder sehr viel von WoW angeschaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (10. April 2008)

Werden die Einnahmen von den Premiumaccounts auch genutzt um mal einen funktionierenden Server auf die Beine zu stellen? Funktioniert ja bissher immer noch nicht...


----------



## ZAM (10. April 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Werden die Einnahmen von den Premiumaccounts auch genutzt um mal einen funktionierenden Server auf die Beine zu stellen? Funktioniert ja bissher immer noch nicht...


#

Die Server funktionieren 1A - Suchfunktion bringt Aufschluss über die Geschwindigkeits-Einbrüche Donnerstags und warum der Upstream dann nicht vollständig zur Verfügung steht. Die Premium-Einnahmen reichen sicher nicht für neue Server in der Preisklasse der bestehenden Hardware. *g*


----------

